# code learning curve



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.watertechonline.com/inte...0516&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

give it some time and grey water systems will be mandatory in new construction...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Just something else the builders will want is to do for free


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Volkswagen plant i did the cad on in Tn. has rain water recovery. They were using for toilet flushing. I am actually surprised i haven't seen it more in the larger projects i work on.

Siphonic roof drains are starting to pop up more in bids.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

CT18 said:


> Volkswagen plant i did the cad on in Tn. has rain water recovery. They were using for toilet flushing. I am actually surprised i haven't seen it more in the larger projects i work on.
> 
> Siphonic roof drains are starting to pop up more in bids.


Purple pipe is the future.


----------

